

Whistle-blower post secret report to 4chan but users dismiss as 'fake and gay' - BillShakespeare
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/spy-agency-whistle-blower-posted-top-secret-report-4chan-users-called-it-fake-gay-1514330

======
CephalopodMD
> implying this is neither fake nor gay

